# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Slideshow κατά της αιχμαλωσίας

## Diamante de Gould

Ακουγοντας αυτο το τραγουδι παντα τα πιασμενα ηταν το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ερχοταν στο μυαλο.
Αποψε ειχα λιγο χρονο και "κλεβοντας" αρκετες φωτογραφιες και μουσικη εφτιαξα προχειρα αυτο το slideshow.
Μερικες απο τις φωτογραφιες ειναι απο τον Αλεξανδρο
και απο τον Δημητρη http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?cat=15138

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Οδυσσέα είναι πολύ καλό,πρόχειρο δεν θα το έλεγα,περνάει το μήνυμά του για αυτό το ταλαιπωρημένο πουλάκι  και αυτό έχει σημασία.Ευχαριστούμε.*

----------


## vagelis76

Μακάρι Οδυσσέα να ακούσουν τα λόγια του τραγουδιού αυτοι που πρέπει.....

----------


## mpikis

Πες τα ρε οδυσσεα .....Γ@@μω το μπελλα μου!!!εχουμε παισμενα και λεγομαστε και φιλοζωοι.....δε σας κρυβω οτι ειχα μπει κι εγω παλιοτερα σε αυτο το τρυπακι!σε λιγο καιρο θα σας ανεβασω κι εγω ενα βιντεακι με απελευθερωση που εκανα εγω...πιασμενης καρδερινας....την ειχα αγορασει για να την ζευγαρωσω με καναρινι και μετα θα τη ελευθέρωνα...αλλα δεν αντεξα να την βλεπω να χτυπιεται στο (μεγαλο) κλουβι....τιποτα δε συγκρινεται με την ελευθερια......ενα μεσημερι ανεβηκα στο Σειχ Σου και την απελευθερωσα......

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο οδυσσεα!!!

σχεδον καθυμερινα παω στο παρκο με τον σκυλο για περπατιμα...και βλεπω ελευθερους σπινους,φλωρους σκαθρακια...ειναι τοσο ομορφα...αλλα προχθες που γυριζα απο το σχολειο ειδα το ωραιοτερο ..2 λαρδερινες σε ενα δεντρακι...ηταν πραγαμτικα απιστευτα ομορφες...καμια απολειτως σχεση με αυτες του κλουβιου...ελαμπαν ολοκληρες!οχι μονο το πτερωμα τους...αλλα τα ματια τους!!!

----------


## jk21

....αραγε πως να ειναι ο << θουριος >> στη γλωσσα των πουλιων;


οδυσσεα σε ευχαριστουμε!!  ::  

* οι περισσοτερες φωτο στο blog μου με αγριοπουλια ειναι και αυτες απο την ιστοσελιδα του αλεξανδρου και το υπερωχο αρθρο του!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

upupupup

----------


## Gull

> Ακουγοντας αυτο το τραγουδι παντα τα πιασμενα ηταν το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ερχοταν στο μυαλο.
> Αποψε ειχα λιγο χρονο και "κλεβοντας" αρκετες φωτογραφιες και μουσικη εφτιαξα προχειρα αυτο το slideshow.
> Μερικες απο τις φωτογραφιες ειναι απο τον Αλεξανδρο 
> και απο τον Δημητρη http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?cat=15138


    τον φωναζαν ολοι γλαρο...χαχαχα!

----------


## tonis!

Οδυσσέα πολυ ωραιο ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## mitsman

καταπληκτικο βιντεακι... αξιζει να το δουμε ολοι...

----------


## zack27

πολυ καλο βιντεο μπραβο σου!!!!πραγματικα αξιζει να του δουνε ολοι!!!

----------

